# Strange Hutter/Lightning stopper



## kwalker (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought this kind of wire bail stopper is a little strange. It's clear glass and was made by Whitall Tatum which leads me to believe it may be an apothecary bottle. But if it was one why would a wire bail stopper be needed? What is the different between glass and porcelain that would make it the choice for this one?







 WT Co


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd guess at a citrate but it's only a guess. Without the bottle I can't be sure but I have seen them with glass bail style stoppers.


----------



## epackage (Jun 28, 2011)

citrate bottles commonly had this stopper...


----------



## kwalker (Jun 28, 2011)

I've found a Citrate at this dump, I'd be curious to see if this is its stopper. I can't remember exactly where I found this citrate at but I guess anything's possible.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup its a citrate of magnesia bottle stopper. Found one a month or so ago with the stopper still attached. Swiz []


----------



## kwalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there a specific reason why they used these kinds of stoppers of Citrates? I always thought these types were used mainly on sodas and beers.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 28, 2011)

From


----------

